# Spring on the Missouri



## msully (Mar 17, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some info on when the walleye fishing starts picking up on the Missouri? I like to go to the Mobridge area but can head anywhere actually.
I am coming from eastern MN, a long ride, and would appreciate any info/advice you all can give me.
Sully


----------



## msully (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey you all, thanks for all the advice!!/Sully


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I dont think you can go wrong with the middle of May to early June. Send me a PM when it gets closer to the date you are coming and I can help you out.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

From what i hear they are going good now, but thats just what i hear.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The water temps are rising so the fishing is starting to turn on down south from people I've talked to. Around Bismarck was hit and miss this weekend. Should be anytime now but Pluckem would be a good person to PM as he fishes the river more than me.


----------

